# Odchudzanie systemu

## guziknr1

Witam,

Chciałbym bardziej odchudzić system. Czy można jakoś wyrzucić man, doc, ino, gtk-doc w bardziej wyrafinowany sposób niż rm -rf /usr/share/*?

Może są jakieś opcje do emerge albo flagi USE?

-- 

guzik

----------

## SlashBeast

localepurge?

----------

## guziknr1

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> localepurge?

 

To akurat można zrobić odpowiednio ustawiając USE dla man-pages. Poza tym nawet jak usuniemy en, to po aktualizacji znów będziemy musieli czyścić.

-- 

guzik

----------

## SlashBeast

Man pages to nie wszystko, kazda aplikacja instaluje przynajmniej kilka jezykow (LC_MESSAGES itp). od tego jest localepurge, by go skonfigurwoac i odpalac co jakis czas.

----------

## lazy_bum

Można jeszcze zobaczyć man make.conf → nodoc, noinfo, noman.

----------

